# Ever had embryo that's not started dividing put back & pessary Q???



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi

I had an embryo put back yesterday that had fertilsed but not started dividing by the morning of Day 2 (also had a 3 cell, grade 2 embie out back) and I am curious to know if this embie has any chance of diving or is it too late and my request to have it out back in just wishfull thinking?

Also the pessary capsules I am taking - is the furthest I can push them up far enough Sorry TMI but I'm just paranoid that I'm not getting them high enough and they are not going to work their magic as gravity goes the other way!

Thanks

Lou x


----------



## viviloves (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Lou

 for being PUPO! 
Some embies are slower than others- I have read a few stories on here about slow dividers who were now `asleep in cots upstairs`, so   for your D2`s development. I had a 4 cell on the morning of D3 who had turned into an 8 cell by the early evening, so a lot can happen in a few hours. I`m sure they were both merrily dividing away floating about and looking for the best place to snuggle down. 
My advice about the pesseries would be to set your alarm an hour earlier that usual, get up, pop one in as far as you can (like a non applicator Tampax) and go back to bed. Then at night just use one before bed and it will have all night to absorb the good stuff. I always used light pads all day/ night, just in case, as the `fallout` can be messy. 

Vi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't help with the cells and embryos
, re the pessaries I presume that you are using them vaginally, I wouldn't force them up so long as they aren't dropping out, they get absorb by the muscous membranes as they dissolve, this will have happened in about 20 mins. I preferred them rectally as they are less messy and they in place without any doubt.  

Good Luck


----------

